# Recommendation of a business to help set up small business in Cape Town



## emmacee (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi All,

After a few years deciding and from moving to London to Amsterdam and still not convinced of a better life... me and my South African partner are now putting plans in action to move to South Africa by Jan 2013. I love it there and feel its a way better life than UK has to offer.

Im wondering if any one can recommend an immigration service, or a legal service than can help me with all of the registration, BEE etc etc to set up a small business in Cape Town. Im lost at where I need to start and feel a company offering this service would be the best option, however, id rather go with someone's recommendation than just picking and choosing off the net

Thanks so much in advance guys


----------



## chris rossouw (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi 

I am currently in Cape Town and would like to meet with as many expats as possible. Any contacts would be appreciated.


Best wishes

Chris


----------

